

The Bones of HTML5 - aniketpant
http://www.aniketpant.com/article/the-bones-of-html5

======
trinileigh
Great read. I am interested in finding about more of the Framework development
Bones.

~~~
aniketpant
It's a great framework to build upon!

You should try it.

------
subodhkolhe31
Nicely written !

------
raghunayyar
Great Job! :)

